# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  إذا قــرح القلب  ...

## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

إن من أشد الأوقات وطأة و قسوة على أحدنا تلك الأوقات التي تعاني فيها 
الشعور بأنه قد يقتلك الحنين كلما جاعت ذاكرتك لمثل :
 كلمة طيبة ، أو نظرة محبة ، أو لمسة حانية ، أو بسمة مشرقة ... 

جعل الله لنا مخزونا من الذكريات نلجأ إليه عند الحنين المتولد عن حاجة 
ملحة ؛ لنستدعي ما نختاره من تلك الذكريات نجترها في بعض المواقف 
نتسلي باجترارها في مصابنا ، نتعزى بإحيائها في قسوة حياتنا ، 
نتنسم أريجها الفواح في قحولة وجدب صحراء أيامنا ،
 نتقوى بجمالها وعذوبتها على تخطي عقبات ما قُدّر لنا.

ولكن الطامة الكبرى :-

 عندما يشتد الحنين بنا ؛ فنحاول استدعاء بعض تلك الذكريات الرائقة ،
 فتكون المفاجأة : أنه لا مخزون لها في الذاكرة ، نفتش ونفتش فلا نجد 
إلا جوعًا شديدا بالذاكرة لجنس تلك الذكريات بالذات ، 
بل ونألف ذاكرتنا و قد امتلأت بكل ما من شأنه زيادة قسوة الحياة ،
 وجدب وقحولة الأيام ؟!! 

فيـا الله يـا الله كم نقسو على أنفسنا ؟!... ولمـــاذا ؟!

يُتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

الرتابة و الجفاء أصبحا واقع حياتنا الملموس ، و انحصر جلّ
اهتمامنا على كل ما هو مادي محسوس ، فضاع قوت
قلوبنا ، وفقدنا ما تحتاجه منا النفوس .
والسؤال :

هل ما أقول يحتاج إلى دليــل ؟!

هل نطلق لرائق مشاعرنا العنان ؟
أم ترانا نتكلف إخفاءها كعورات عن العيان ؟
مثلا :- من منا تظهر لوالديها فيض من حب ورحمة و حنان ؟
لا أقول تقوم بأداء واجب لتبرأ به الذمة .

- من منا : تضرب لأبنائها وبناتها المثل : فتربيهم على كيفية التعبير
عن رائق المشاعر بالكلمات ، واللفتات ، والدمعات ، والبسمات
، واللمسات الحانيات ؛ ليبروها أولا ، ولأنهم وبكل بساطة سيكونون
- إن شاء الله - أزواجا وزوجات ؟

- من منا تستطيع التوسط والاعتدال في حبّ الصديقات
و العشيرة و الأهل ، فضلا عن جارات مقربات ؟

- من ...... والأسئلة أكثر من أن تحصى ...

** فما سبق المادة التي نصنع منها الذكريات ، 
فكيف نرجو أبنية شامخات ، ونحن أفقر ما نكون لأدنى حدٍ من الأساسات !!!
والنتيجة : أكلت ذكرياتنا العجيفات ، أنضر وأبهى ذكريات سمينات نيرات .

وما الحــل ّلهذه المصيبة والرزءة العصيبة ؟ أم تراني أبالغ ؟!


هلموا : ننظر في سيرة خير الأنام ؛ نستقِ منها ترياقا لتلكم الأسقام .

يُتبـــــــــع

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يعتريه ما يعتري الأنام من تغير الأحوال ككل البشر ، يضحك ويحزن ويغضب
 ويبكي ويفرح كما صح بكل ذلكم الخبر . 
فكان وجهه الكريم مرآة ، يعكس مكنون قلبه لكل من يراه ، بسيط طيب القلب ما طال بين
 الخلق محياه ، خلّد الله سنته هذه ...فهل من متبع لرائق أخلاقه و جميل ذكراه ؟

كيف كان يعبر عن غضبه و سروره عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟:

- ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سماك بن حرب ‏ ‏قال ‏ : قلت ‏ ‏لجابر بن سمرة ‏ : {‏ أكنت تجالس رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ‏ ‏قال نعم كثيرا كان لا يقوم من مصلاه الذي ‏ ‏يصلي فيه الصبح أو الغداة حتى تطلع الشمس فإذا طلعت 
الشمس قام وكانوا يتحدثون فيأخذون في أمر الجاهلية فيضحكون ويتبسم }صحيح مسلم / رقم :1074

- ‏عن ‏ ‏المنذر بن جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏: { كنا عند رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في صدر النهار قال 
فجاءه قوم حفاة عراة مجتابي ‏ ‏النمار أو العباء متقلدي السيوف عامتهم من ‏ ‏مضر ‏ ‏بل كلهم من ‏ ‏مضر ‏ 
‏فتمعر ‏ ‏وجه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لما رأى بهم من ‏ ‏الفاقة ‏ ‏فدخل ثم خرج فأمر ‏ ‏بلالا ‏ ‏فأذن
 وأقام فصلى ثم خطب فقال ‏ :( ‏يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة ‏ ‏إلى آخر الآية
 ‏ ‏إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا ‏ ) ‏والآية التي في ‏ ‏الحشر ‏ ( ‏اتقوا الله ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد واتقوا الله ‏) 
‏تصدق رجل من ديناره من درهمه من ثوبه من صاع ‏ ‏بره ‏ ‏من صاع تمره حتى قال ولو ‏ ‏بشق ‏ ‏تمرة قال
 فجاء رجل من ‏ ‏الأنصار ‏ ‏بصرة كادت كفه تعجز عنها بل قد عجزت قال ثم تتابع الناس حتى رأيت 
كومين من طعام وثياب حتى رأيت وجه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يتهلل ‏ ‏كأنه مذهبة فقال 
رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : ‏ ‏من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها بعده
 من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء ومن سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل
 بها من بعده من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء ‏} صحيح مسلم / رقم : 1691

-‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة بن الزبير ‏ ‏قال قالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏: 
{ ما علمت حتى دخلت علي ‏ ‏زينب ‏ ‏بغير إذن وهي غضبى ثم قالت يا رسول الله أحسبك إذا قلبت بنية
 ‏ ‏أبي بكر ‏ ‏ذريعتيها ثم أقبلت علي فأعرضت عنها حتى قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏دونك فانتصري
 فأقبلت عليها حتى رأيتها وقد يبس ريقها في فيها ما ترد علي شيئا فرأيت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏
 ‏ يتهلل ‏ ‏وجهه .} ‏ صحيح : ابن ماجه / كتاب : النكاح / باب حسن معاشرة النساء / رقم في : 
ابن ماجه :1971

- عن علي بن أبي طالب قال :{ أهدى إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حلة سيراء ، فلبستها ، فرأيت 
الغضب في وجهه ، فشققتها بين نسائي . } صحيح البخاري / رقم: 2614 .
الحلة السِيرَاء : برود من الحرير الخالص كما جاء في النهاية . 

- عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : {كنا جلوسا عند باب رسول الله نتذاكر ، ينزع هذا بآية ، و ينزع هذا 
بآية ، فخرج علينا رسول الله كأنما يفقأ في وجهه حب الرمان فقال : يا هؤلاء بهذا بعثتم ، أم بهذا أمرتم ؟
 لاترجعوا بعدي كفارا ، يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض .} 
علق عليه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب قائلا : صحيح لغيره / رقم: 140


كيف كان يعبر عن خوفه وحزنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟:


- ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن أبي رباح ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تقول ‏ :
{ كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذا كان يوم الريح والغيم عرف ذلك في وجهه وأقبل وأدبر
 فإذا مطرت سر به وذهب عنه ذلك قالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فسألته فقال ‏: ‏إني خشيت أن يكون عذابا سلط 
على أمتي ويقول إذا رأى المطر رحمة .} صحيح مسلم / رقم : 1495 

- ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ : { ‏زار النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله 
فقال ‏ ‏استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي فزوروا
 القبور فإنها تذكر الموت ‏} ‏ صحيح مسلم / رقم : 1622


كيف كان يعبِّر عن حيائه وما في قلبه عليه الصلاة والسلام :

- ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ : { كان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أشد حياء من العذراء في
 ‏ ‏خدرها ‏} و ‏حدثني ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏وابن مهدي ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏مثله وإذا كره شيئا عرف في وجهه ....صحيح البخاري / رقم : 3298
قال ابن حجر تعليقا على : قوله : ( وإذا كره شيئا عرف في وجهه ) :
وقوله " عرفناه في وجهه , إشارة إلى تصحيح ما تقدم من أنه لم يكن يواجه أحدا بما يكرهه بل يتغير
 وجهه فيفهم أصحابه كراهيته لذلك ) انتهى
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / كتاب : المناقب / باب : صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

** هذا غيض من فيض عن بساطة حاله وجميل طباعه ورقيق تعبيره وقاله ، ألم أقل أنه كان صافيا 
كمرآة يصدّق ظاهره ما في قلبه أخفاه ، بأعلى خُلق وألطف طباع حباه بها سيده و مولاه .

ولكن مهـــلا :
أكان هذا السمت ملازم لرسولنا الكريم أبدا ؟ 
أم تراه خالف ذلك الأصل أحيانا لسبب موجب لرسولنا بــدا ؟

يُتبــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

**قلنــــــا :-
كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يعتريه ما يعتري الأنام من تغير الأحوال ككل البشر ، يضحك ويحزن ويغضب ويبكي ويفرح كما صح بكل ذلكم الخبر .
فكان وجهه الكريم مرآة ، يعكس مكنون قلبه لكل من يراه ، بسيط طيب القلب ما طال بين الخلق محياه ، خلّد الله سنته هذه فهل من متبع لرائق أخلاقه و جميل ذكراه ....؟

**وذكرنا بعض الأمثلة من صحيح الخبر فكانت :-
غيض من فيض عن بساطة حاله وجميل طباعه ورقيق تعبيره و نجواه ، ألم أقل أنه كان صافيا كمرآة يصدّق ظاهره ما في قلبه أخفاه ، بأعلى خُلق وألطف طباع حباه بها سيده و مولاه .

ولكن مهـــلا :
أكان هذا السمت ملازم لرسولنا الكريم أبــــدا ؟ 
أم تراه خالف ذلك الأصل أحيانا لسبب موجب لرسولنا بـــــــــدا ؟

متى يجوز الخروج عن الأصل ؟ مثال تطبيقي :

- عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : { أن رجلا استأذن على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما رآه قال : ( بئس أخو العشيرة ، وبئس ابن العشيرة ) . فلما جلس تطلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجهه وانبسط إليه ، فلما انطلق الرجل قالت عائشة : يا رسول الله ، حين رأيت الرجل قلت له كذا وكذا ، ثم تطلقت في وجهه وانبسطت إليه ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يا عائشة ، متى عهدتني فحاشا ، إن شر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة من تركه الناس اتقاء شره ) } 
هذا الحديث الصحيح أخرجه و ترجم له أهل العلم بتراجم مختلفة منها : 
- في حسن العشرة / كتاب الأدب / صحيح سنن أبي داود 4160
- ما يجوز من اغتياب أهل الفساد والريب/ كتاب الأدب / صحيح البخاري 5594
- المداراة مع الناس / كتاب الأدب / صحيح البخاري 5666
- لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاحشا ولا متفحشا/ كتاب الأدب / صحيح البخاري 5572

وعلق عليه ابن حجر في كتابه : [فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري ] كتاب : الأدب / باب : ‏لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاحشا ولا متفحشا / رقم : 5572..... قائلا : 
{...‏قوله : ( أن رجلا ) ‏
‏قال ابن بطال : هو عيينة بن حصن بن حذيفة بن بدر الفزاري , وكان يقال له الأحمق المطاع , ورجا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإقباله عليه تألفه ليسلم قومه لأنه كان رئيسهم ....
...وقال القرطبي : في الحديث جواز غيبة المعلن بالفسق أو الفحش ونحو ذلك من الجور في الحكم والدعاء إلى البدعة مع جواز مداراتهم اتقاء شرهم ما لم يؤد ذلك إلى المداهنة في دين الله تعالى . 
ثم قال تبعا لعياض : والفرق بين المداراة والمداهنة أن المداراة بذل الدنيا لصلاح الدنيا أو الدين أو هما معا , وهي مباحة , وربما استحبت , والمداهنة ترك الدين لصلاح الدنيا , والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما بذل له من دنياه حسن عشرته والرفق في مكالمته ومع ذلك فلم يمدحه بقول فلم يناقض قوله فيه فعله , فإن قوله فيه قول حق , وفعله معه حسن عشرة , فيزول مع هذا التقرير الإشكال بحمد الله تعالى . ‏ ...
وهذا الحديث أصل في المداراة , وفي جواز غيبة أهل الكفر والفسق " ونحوهم والله أعلم .} انتهى بتصرف

هذامن فقه حسن الأدب الذي جاءنـا به الشارع ، فالأصل حرية التعبير عما نكنه من أحاسيس لنا و مشاعر ، إلا إذا تعارض ذلك مع مصلحة أوجبها على خلقه الآمر : 
تأليفا للقلوب ، اتقاء للنقائص والعيوب ، جبرا لخاطر قريب لنا محبوب ، إصلاحا لذات بَينٍ خَرِبٍ معطوب .... 
كل ذا من المدارة وبذل الدنيا لصلاح الدين والدنيا ، وليس من المداهنة التي هي بذل الدين لصلاح الدنيا 
أنزلن الكلام على ما جاء في الحديث ، يتضح المعنى المراد بلا إشكال و لا شك ولا تلبيس .

إسقاطات حياتية أو تطبيقات لنص حديثنا عملية :
- ماذا تفعلين إذا أغضبك سوء متعمد من حميك ..؟
- بماذا تجيبين زوجك لحاجة له وهو لا يكاد يرضيك ...؟
- كيف تقابلين جارة لا تنفك تؤذيك ... ؟
- كيف تصلحين ما فسد من ذات بينٍ بينَ أهلك المقربين وذويك ... ؟
- بماذا تجيبين محبا تبغضيه إذا سألك ( أتحبينني) متعشما فيك ...؟


مهــــــــــلا :
مافات من الأمثلة ليست هي الأصل المعاش ، بل سنة نبينا هي التعبير بصدق عما تكن صدورنا من الإحساس ، نخرج عن هذا الأصل أحيانا لمصلحة و تأليفا بين من نعاشر من أهل وناس .


وبقيت لنا بعض الأمثلة النبوية في مخالطته عليه السلام لأهله و الناس ، نضربها لنتأمل ونتعلم كيف نعبر عن طيب الشعور ورائق الإحساس .


يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

معذرة ...تطفلت على صفحتك ..لأعبر بخربشاتي هاته عن اعجابي بمحتواها الثمين ...بارك الله فيك أختي وزادك علما وأدبا ...

----------


## أم هانئ

> معذرة ...تطفلت على صفحتك ..لأعبر بخربشاتي هاته عن اعجابي بمحتواها الثمين ...بارك الله فيك أختي وزادك علما وأدبا ...


 غفر الله لك أختنا الكريمة ... بل أشرق المتصفح بإطلالتك البهية

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك على كريم مرورك ورائق تعليقك

نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

قلنـــــــــا:

كانت سنة نبينا هي التعبير بصدق عما تكن صدورنا من إحساس ، نخرج عن هذا الأصل أحيانا لمصلحة 
تأليف بين من نعاشر من أهل ونــاس .
وبقيت لنا بعض الأمثلة النبوية في مخالطته عليه السلام لأهله و الناس ، نضربها لنتأمل ونتعلم كيف نعبر عن 
طيب المشاعر ورائق الإحساس .

(1) كيف عبّر عليه السلام عن حبه لأمّه أمام جمع من الأنام ؟ 


- ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ : { ‏زار النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله فقال ‏ ‏استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي فزوروا القبور فإنها تذكر الموت ‏} ‏ صحيح مسلم / رقم : 1622
- قال النووي في شرحه : { قوله : ( فبكى وأبكى من حوله ) قال القاضي : بكاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما فاتها من إدراك أيامه , والإيمان به } انتهى ...صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي / كتاب : الجنائز / باب : استئذان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه عز وجل في / رقم : 1622

** حول بعض المعاني نطوّف :

كانت أم نبينا الكريم من أهل الكفر وكذا ماتت عليه ، ولو استحقت الإيمان لهداها الله بحكمته إليه
ولذا لم يأذن الله لنبينا أن يسأل لها مغفرة لديه ، فما كان لمؤمن أن يسأل مغفرة الله لكافر وإن عزّ عليه
هكذا بكى الحبيب شفقة على أمه وفاضت بالدمع عينيه ، فاستأذن أن يزور قبرها لفطرة أودعها الله بين جنبيه
وصرّح الحبيب لأصحابه بلسانه ودمع عينه ، أنه محب شفوق على أمه رغم موتها على غير دينه
فعلمهم أن محبة بعض الخلق والتعبير عنها من خلق الله في الفطر، لا تعارض ولاءًا ولا براءًا جاءنا به شرعنا و أمر

* اسقاطات حياتية و تطبيقات عملية :

الأحاديث والآيات نتدين بمعرفتها ، وعند اللزوم يتعين علينا اجترارها ، والأوجب بل الغاية من نزولها من الله على خلقه أن يتعبدوا له بممارستها ، وفي مواقف حياتنا نعمل على تطبيقها ، ولن يتسنى لنا ذلك إلا بفهم معانيها ، ومحاولة استشعار ما هو مراد الشارع بما جاءنا 
فيها ، ومثالنا هذا الحديث الذي يغلب ذكره في كتب فقه الجنائز ، يُساق هنالك ليتعلم الناس أن زيارة القبور في شرعنا جائز ، وأن من يداوم على زيارتها للموت لا ينفك ذاكر ، و كذا تعلمنا أن طلب الرحمة أو الاستغفار لا تصح لكافر ، وإن كان الحبيب من ربّه هو الطالب ... ومن هذا الحديث نتعلم كيف أن الشفوق على كافر لا يأثم ، خاصة إذا كان من أهله وذوي القربة والله بخلقه أعلم

فمالنا لا نشفق على ذوينا من أصحاب المعاصي ، نأنفهم ونعاديهم دون أن نبدي ولو قليلا من الحرص على هداهم 
فنعمد إلى التعبير لهم عن ذلك بلسان الحال وتكرار القال : كما فعل الحبيب عند مرض عمه أبي طالب في سياقة الموت وقبل الاحتضار :

-عن ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏:- { لما حضرت ‏ ‏أبا طالب ‏ ‏الوفاة جاءه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فوجد عنده ‏ ‏أبا جهل ‏ ‏وعبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة ‏ ‏فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ يا عم ‏ ‏ قل لا إله إلا الله كلمة أشهد لك بها عند الله فقال ‏ ‏أبو جهل ‏ ‏وعبد الله بن أبي أمية ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏أبا طالب ‏ ‏أترغب عن ملة ‏ ‏عبد المطلب ‏ ‏فلم يزل رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يعرضها ‏ ‏عليه ويعيد له تلك المقالة حتى قال ‏ ‏أبو طالب ‏ ‏آخر ما كلمهم هو على ملة ‏ ‏عبد المطلب ‏ ‏وأبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك فأنزل الله عز وجل :‏ 
( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم ‏ ) 
وأنزل الله تعالى في ‏ ‏أبي طالب ‏ ‏فقال لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 
( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين )‏ } صحيح مسلم / رقم : 35 
** انظرن كيف [ يدعوه بيا عم ] متوسلا بحنانه إليه ، وثنى فكرر ذلك كثيرا كثيرا عليه ، و ثلث فأقسم بعد موته كافر ليستغفرن ما لم يُنه لشفقة ومحبة مبعثها فطرة بين جنبيه ، لـعم له قد ضمه صغيرا يتيما أنشأه و أحبه وربّاه ، وبذل وسعه يحميه فيدعو الحبيب إلى دين سيده مولاه ، 
ثم انظرن كيف أن الرحمن لم ينهه عن حبه ولا لامه على شفقة له في قلبه ، بل وصف حاله في القرآن بقوله (... من أحببت ..) رغم وصفه لذلك المحبوب أنه :( من أصحاب الجحيم ).....

** والسؤال : كيف هي حالنا مع ذوينا العصاة -وكأننا معصومون !!!- هل نترحم على من مات منهم ونطلب له المغفرة ؟ هل نبدي حرصنا على هداهم بشفقة وحنان ولين جانب ومعاملة جميلة آسرة ؟
- وما حال تعبيرنا عما تكن صدورنا لعشيرتنا الأقربين ، ولو بدمعة عين أو دعاء بصلاح أمام قوم لنا سامعين ...؟
متمثلين قول الحبيب في حضور قوم أو في مغيب : 

‏ (( ‏اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون ‏)) (1)



______________________________  ______________________

(1)  كأني أنظر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحكي نبيا من الأنبياء ، ضربه قومه فأدموه ، وهو يمسح الدم عن وجهه ويقول : ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون ) . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3477
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

يُتبـــــــــــ  ـــع .

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحمد الله الذي رزقنا بأم هانيء  : )

كنت أفضل ألا أقطع حديثك الراقي, وأرجيء شكري حتى تنتهي من نثر دررك, لكن سامحيني.. 
لم أستطع..

أكملي, بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك المثوبة.

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحمد الله الذي رزقنا بأم هانيء : )
> 
> كنت أفضل ألا أقطع حديثك الراقي, وأرجيء شكري حتى تنتهي من نثر دررك, لكن سامحيني.. 
> لم أستطع..
> 
> أكملي, بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك المثوبة.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

غفر الله لك أختنا الكريمة لم كل هذا الثناء ؟!

فما أنا إلا محض ناقلة  من السنة  المطهرة  أحسن الله إليك

جزاك الله خيرا على عطر مرورك وطيب تعليقك آمين.

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

* وللدموع مع نبينا عليه السلام قصص طوال ، يعبر بها عن كثير من رائق مشاعره
أمام الصغار والكبار ، فللدموع في حياته أشكال و أنواع ، وفقه لا يُرزقه إلا من كان في العلم له باع ... ولعلنا نُرزق بعود في القريب ؛ نتأمل ونتعلم فيها فقها لدموع الحبيب...

* أمـــــــــا الـــــــــآن :

(2) كيف عبّر عليه السلام عن : جميل حلمه ، وعظيم حبّه ، ورائق تفهمه لحاجة عرضت لزوجــه أمام جيش من صحبه الكرام.. ؟!!!

عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : {خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره ، حتى إذا كنا بالبيداء ، أو بدأت الجيش ، انقطع عقد لي ، فأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على التماسه ، وأقام الناس معه ، وليسوا على ماء ، فأتى الناس إلى أبي بكر الصديق ، فقالو : ألا ترى ما صنعت عائشة ؟ أقامت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والناس ، وليسوا على ماء ، وليس معهم ماء ، فجاء أبو بكر ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واضع رأسه على فخذي قد نام ، فقال : حبست رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والناس ، وليسوا على ماء ، وليس معهم ماء ، فقالت عائشة : فعاتبني أبو بكر ، وقال ما شاء الله أن يقول ، وجعل يطعنني بيده في خاصرتي ، فلا يمنعني من التحرك إلا مكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على فخذي ، فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أصبح على غير ماء ، فأنزل الله آية التيمم فتيموا ، فقال أسيد بن الحضير : ما هي بأول بركتكم يا آل أبي بكر ، قال : فبعثنا البعير الذي كنت عليه ، فأصبنا العقد تحته . } صحيح البخاري / رقم : 322---- وفي رواية في الصحيح أيضا : (( أنها استعارت من أسماء قلادة فهلكت ))
- قال الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه : فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري تعليقا على هذا الحديث :
[ قوله : ( وليسوا على ماء , وليس معهم ماء ) ‏ .... وفيه اعتناء الإمام بحفظ حقوق المسلمين وإن قلت , فقد نقل ابن بطال أنه روي أن ثمن العقد المذكور كان اثني عشر درهما , ويلتحق بتحصيل الضائع الإقامة للحوق المنقطع ودفن الميت ونحو ذلك من مصالح الرعية , وفيه إشارة إلى ترك إضاعة المال . ] انتهى / كتاب : التيمم ‏ / باب : وقول الله تعالى فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا / رقم : 322

** حول بعض المعاني نطوّف :

كم من عميق معان حواها ذلك الحديث ، ففيه جميل خلق و رفق وحلم رائق نفيس . 
انظرن : كيف أخبرت عائشة زوجها الهادي الأمين ، بضياع عارية لها عقد أختها غير الثمين ؟
ثم انظرن : كيف رق عليه السلام لحالها ؟ وأرسل من يبحث عن عقدها ، حابسا جيشا في فلاة 
بلا ماء لأجلها ،صبورا حنونا حليما غير عاتب ولا مؤنب ولا محتقرا لمصابها ، بل زاد فنام عليه
السلام مطمئنا على حجرها ...
يعلم القوم الصبر و الحلم والأناة ، وحسن عشرة ورائق خلق يحبه سيده و مولاه !!!
هل قرأتن هذا الحديث متأملات ، ولدقيق معانيه عاقلات شاعرات ؟
والسؤال :
كيف نتعبد إلى الله بما جاء في هذا الحديث ؟ وكيف نتخلق بكريم خلق نبينا العالي النفيس ؟

* اسقاطات حياتية و تطبيقات عملية :

قلنــــــــــــ  ا :
الأحاديث والآيات نتدين بمعرفتها ، وعند اللزوم يتعين علينا اجترارها ، والأوجب بل الغاية من نزولها من الله على خلقه أن يتعبدوا له بممارستها ، وفي مواقف حياتنا نعمل على تطبيقها ، ولن يتسنى لنا ذلك إلا بفهم معانيها ، ومحاولة استشعار ما هو مراد الشارع بما جاءنا 
فيهـــــــــا ... هلم نطبق على حديثنا هذا ...

- هل تصبر إحدانا على أولادها ، إذا أخروها متعللين بعذر تراه واه عندها ..؟ هل تغيير لأجلهم خططها ..؟
- هل تتنزلين لقدرهم ، مظهرة تفهم لحاجاتهم المناسبة لحداثة سنهم ..؟
- هل ترفقين بحالهم ، تراعين خاطرهم وما يهمهم .. ؟
- هل ترقين صبرا أم تتميزين غيظا من عجوز أو قريبة تمسكت بحاجة عندك حقيرة تافهة واهية ، ولكنها عندها عظيمة طاغية.. ؟
- هل تحلمين إذا أخلف أحدهم وعدا ؟ أم تهبين متوعدة له أمرا ؟ لا تريدين أن تسمعي له عذرا ..؟

ليست المحبة محض تعبير بألفاظ و كلمات ، ولكنها مواقف تُعاش تُعاين فيها مشاعر حسان رائقات ، يتبادل فيها الخلق فيما بينهم فيض من الرحمات .


يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الباري اختي الفاضلة أم هانىء 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على ماقدمت من كلام كله درر وإننا لفي أشد الحاجة إليه .

بابي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله 

أكملي أخية حفظك الله

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ما شاء الله أخية ..!
لقد أزلتِ بعض قرح القلب المتواجد .. 
الحقيقة أخية ، صفحاتٌ نيّرة مُضيئة ،، 
أنار الله صراطكِ يوم تزلّ الأقدام ..
ورُزقتِ الجنان ، بصحبة خير الأنام .. 
لكِ مني فائق الودِّ والاحترام .. 
أختكِ المُحبَّة / ربوع الإسـلام ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> حياك الباري اختي الفاضلة أم هانىء 
> 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على ماقدمت من كلام كله درر وإننا لفي أشد الحاجة إليه .
> 
> بابي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله 
> 
> أكملي أخية حفظك الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة

سعدت بعطر مرورك وطيب تعليقك .

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله أخية ..!
> 
> لقد أزلتِ بعض قرح القلب المتواجد .. 
> الحقيقة أخية ، صفحاتٌ نيّرة مُضيئة ،، 
> أنار الله صراطكِ يوم تزلّ الأقدام ..
> ورُزقتِ الجنان ، بصحبة خير الأنام .. 
> لكِ مني فائق الودِّ والاحترام .. 
> 
> أختكِ المُحبَّة / ربوع الإسـلام ..


أحبك الله أخية وأحسن إليك 
على عطر مرورك وطيب دعائك بوركت آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعــد :

سبق منا الإشارة إلى كيفية تعبيره عليه السلام بغير صريح من الكلام ، لما يكن من رائق مشاعره لأمه وزوجه برقيق أفعاله أمام صحبه الغُرّ الكرام .
** قلنــــــــــا :
ليست المحبة محض تعبير بألفاظ و كلمات ، ولكنها مواقف تُعاش تُعاين فيها مشاعر حسان رائقات ، يتبادل فيها الخلق فيما بينهم فيض من الرحمات .
* أمـــــــــا الـــــــــآن :
(3) - كيف عبّر نبينا الكريم عليه من الله السلام ، عن رائق حبه لذريته بجميل أفعال أمام حشد من الأنام ، وزاد فصرح عنه برقيق قول من خير الكلام .

(( أخواتي الكريمات: انظرن إلى حاله عليه السلام مع أولاده ، واستشعرن فيض حبه لهم وصفو وداده ))

*- ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏قال ‏ : 
{ ما رأيت أحدا كان أرحم بالعيال من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال كان ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏مسترضعا له في عوالي ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فكان ينطلق ونحن معه فيدخل البيت وإنه ليدخن وكان ‏ ‏ ظئره ‏ ‏قينا ‏ ‏فيأخذه فيقبله ثم يرجع ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏فلما توفي ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏ابني وإنه مات في الثدي وإن له ‏ ‏لظئرين ‏ ‏تكملان رضاعه في الجنة ‏ .} صحيح مسلم : كتاب : الفضائل / باب : رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبيان والعيال وتواضعه / رقم : 4280
قال النووي في شرحه للحديث :
-{ وأما ( ظئر ) فبكسر الظاء مهموزة , وهي المرضعة ولد غيرها , وزوجها ظئر لذلك الرضيع . فلفظة ( الظئر ) تقع على الأنثى والذكر .} انتهى .

*-وجاء في رواية البخاري / رقم :1220 / كتاب الجنائز / باب :قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنا بك لمحزونون 
-* ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال :‏ 
{‏دخلنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏على ‏ ‏أبي سيف القين ‏ ‏وكان ‏ ‏ظئرا ‏ ‏لإبراهيم ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏فأخذ رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏فقبله وشمه ثم دخلنا عليه بعد ذلك ‏ ‏وإبراهيم ‏ ‏يجود بنفسه فجعلت عينا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تذرفان فقال له ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن عوف ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏وأنت يا رسول الله فقال يا ‏ ‏ابن عوف ‏ ‏إنها رحمة ثم أتبعها بأخرى فقال ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن العين تدمع والقلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضى ربنا وإنا بفراقك يا ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏لمحزونون .}
قال ابن حجر في الفتح :
[ قوله : ( القين ) ‏ بفتح القاف وسكون التحتانية بعدها نون هو الحداد , ويطلق على كل صانع , يقال قان الشيء إذا أصلحه . ]

*- ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت :‏ 
{ لما بعث أهل ‏ ‏مكة ‏ ‏في فداء أسراهم بعثت ‏ ‏زينب بنت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في فداء ‏ ‏أبي العاص بن الربيع ‏ ‏بمال وبعثت فيه ‏ ‏بقلادة ‏ ‏ لها كانت ‏ ‏ لخديجة ‏ ‏ أدخلتها بها على ‏ ‏أبي العاص ‏ ‏حين بنى عليها قالت فلما رآها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏رق لها رقة شديدة وقال ‏ ‏إن رأيتم أن تطلقوا لها أسيرها وتردوا عليها الذي لها فافعلوا فقالوا نعم يا رسول الله فأطلقوه وردوا عليها الذي لها ‏ .}

*- ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏:- 
{ أقبلت ‏ ‏ فاطمة ‏ ‏تمشي كأن مشيتها مشي النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مرحبا بابنتي ثم أجلسها عن يمينه أو عن شماله ثم أسر إليها حديثا فبكت فقلت لها لم تبكين ثم أسر إليها حديثا فضحكت فقلت ما رأيت كاليوم فرحا أقرب من حزن فسألتها عما قال فقالت ما كنت لأفشي سر رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حتى قبض النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فسألتها فقالت أسر إلي إن ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏كان يعارضني القرآن كل سنة مرة وإنه عارضني العام مرتين ولا أراه إلا حضر أجلي وإنك أول أهل بيتي لحاقا بي فبكيت فقال أما ترضين أن تكوني سيدة نساء أهل الجنة أو نساء المؤمنين فضحكت لذلك ‏ .}صحيح البخاري /كتاب : المناقب / باب : علامات النبوة في الإسلام / رقم : 3353


*- ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏:- 
{ ما رأيت أحدا أشبه سمتا ودلا وهديا برسول الله في قيامها وقعودها من فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت وكانت إذا دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام إليها فقبلها وأجلسها في مجلسه وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل عليها قامت من مجلسها فقبلته وأجلسته في مجلسها فلما مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخلت فاطمة فأكبت عليه فقبلته ثم رفعت رأسها فبكت ثم أكبت عليه ثم رفعت رأسها فضحكت فقلت إن كنت لأظن أن هذه من أعقل نسائنا فإذا هي من النساء فلما توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قلت لها أرأيت حين أكببت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرفعت رأسك فبكيت ثم أكببت عليه فرفعت رأسك فضحكت ما حملك على ذلك قالت إني أذن لبذرة أخبرني أنه ميت من وجعه هذا فبكيت ثم أخبرني أني أسرع أهله لحوقا به فذاك حين ضحكت } صحيح الترمذي / رقم: 3872



(( ثم انظرن أخواتي الكريمات إلى حال معاشرته لأحفاده ، وشديد رحمته و رائق عطفه و لين فؤاده ))

*-‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة الدوسي ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ :
{ خرج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في طائفة النهار لا يكلمني ولا أكلمه حتى أتى سوق ‏ ‏بني قينقاع ‏ ‏فجلس بفناء بيت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏ فقال ‏ ‏ أثم ‏ ‏ لكع ‏ ‏ أثم ‏ ‏لكع ‏ ‏فحبسته شيئا فظننت أنها تلبسه ‏ ‏سخابا ‏ ‏أو تغسله فجاء يشتد حتى عانقه وقبّله وقال اللهم أحببه وأحب من يحبه ‏ } صحيح البخاري / كتاب : البيوع / باب : ما ذكر في الأسواق 1979
= قال ابن حجر في : ( فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري) تعليقا على الحديث :
‏ [[ قوله : ( أثم لكع ) ‏
‏بهمزة الاستفهام بعدها مثلثة مفتوحة , ولكع بضم اللام وفتح الكاف , قال الخطابي : اللكع على معنيين أحدهما الصغير والآخر اللئيم , والمراد هنا الأول , والمراد بالثاني ما ورد في حديث أبي هريرة أيضا " يكون أسعد الناس بالدنيا لكع بن لكع " ...وعن الأصمعي : اللكع الذي لا يهتدي لمنطق ولا غيره , مأخوذ من الملاكيع وهي التي تخرج من السلا . قال الأزهري : وهذا القول أرجح الأقوال هنا , لأنه أراد أن الحسن صغير لا يهتدي لمنطق , ولم يرد أنه لئيم . ‏
‏قوله : ( فحبسته شيئا ) ‏
‏أي منعته من المبادرة إلى الخروج إليه قليلا , والفاعل فاطمة . ‏
‏قوله : ( فطننت أنها تلبسه سخابا ) ‏
‏بكسر المهملة بعدها معجمة خفيفة وبموحدة , قال الخطابي : هي قلادة تتخذ من طيب ليس فيها ذهب ولا فضة . وقال الداودي من قرنفل , وقال الهروي هو خيط من خرز يلبسه الصبيان والجواري , وروى الإسماعيلي عن ابن أبي عمر أحد رواة هذا الحديث قال : السخاب شيء يعمل من الحنظل كالقميص والوشاح . ‏
‏قوله : ( فجاء يشتد ) ‏
‏أي يسرع في المشي ...
‏قوله : ( فجاء يشتد حتى عانقه وقبله ) ‏
‏في رواية ورقاء " فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده هكذا . أي مدها . فقال الحسن بيده هكذا فالتزمه " . ‏
‏قوله : ( فقال اللهم أحبه ) ‏
‏بفتح أوله بلفظ الدعاء .... وفي الحديث بيان ما كان الصحابة عليه من توقير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمشي معه , وما كان عليه من التواضع من الدخول في السوق والجلوس بفناء الدار , ورحمة الصغير والمزاح معه ومعانقته وتقبيله , ومنقبة للحسن بن علي ...]] انتهى .

*- عن يعلى بن مرة : { أنهم خرجوا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى طعام دعوا له فإذا حسين يلعب في السكة قال فتقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمام القوم وبسط يديه فجعل الغلام يفر ها هنا وها هنا ويضاحكه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أخذه فجعل إحدى يديه تحت ذقنه والأخرى في فأس رأسه فقبله وقال حسين مني وأنا من حسين أحب الله من أحب حسينا حسين سبط من الأسباط .} حسنه الألباني في : (صحيح ابن ماجه ) / رقم : 118

*- عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري الحارث بن ربعي -رضي الله عنه- : [ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي ، وهو حامل أمامه بنت زينب ، بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولأبي العاص بن الربيع بن عبد شمس ، فإذا سجد وضعها ، وإذا قام حملها . ] صحيح البخاري / رقم : 516

* -عن شداد بن الهاد الليثي -رضي الله عنه- قال : -
[ خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحدى صلاتي العشاء ، وهو حامل حسنا أو حسينا ، فتقدم رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فوضعه ، ثم كبر للصلاة ، فصلى ، فسجد بين ظهراني صلاته سجدة أطالها ، قال أبي : فرفعت رأسي ، وإذا الصبي على ظهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ساجد ، فرجعت إلى سجودي ، فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال الناس : يا رسول الله ! إنك سجدت بين ظهرني صلاتك سجدة أطلتها ! حتى ظننا أنه قد حدث أمر ، أو أنه يوحى إليك ؟ ! قال : كل ذلك لم يكن ؛ ولكن ابني ارتحلني ، فكرهت أن أعجله حتى يقضي حاجته ]} صححه الألباني في : ( صحيح النسائي )/ رقم : : 1140

** حول بعض المعاني نطوّف :

** أظن أن معاني تلك الأحاديث الشريفة فياضة ظاهرة للعيان ، فيها من جميل الوداد ورائق المشاعر ما يمس شغاف قلب كل ذي حس وجنان . لا غرو أن ملكت محبة رسولنا الكريم عليهم القلوب و الأنفاس ، فلانت قلوبهم وجوارحهم لعليّ خلقه وفيض ما طالهم من رائق الإحساس ، فداك أبي وأمي و نفسي بل كل عزيز من أهل وناس .


* اسقاطات حياتية و تطبيقات عملية :

قلنــــــــــــ  ا :
الأحاديث والآيات نتدين بمعرفتها ، وعند اللزوم يتعين علينا اجترارها ، والأوجب بل الغاية من نزولها من الله على خلقه أن يتعبدوا له بممارستها ، وفي مواقف حياتنا نعمل على تطبيقها ، ولن يتسنى لنا ذلك إلا بفهم معانيها ، ومحاولة استشعار ما هو مراد الشارع بما جاءنا 
فيهـــــــــا ... هلم نطبق على أحاديثنا هذه ...



** فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلهم **** إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح 


يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نتشرف اخية بالمتابعة أجزل الله لك المثوبة 

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه.

----------


## حكمة

في مثل هكذا مواضيع (.... يتبع)
أتوقف عن الرد حتى ينهي (يتبع).
وإن دل ذلك على شيء فهو يدل على شدة الانصات والتتبع ،،
ولكن هنا بالذات وبعد أن رأيت ردك الطيب على الأخوات الفاضلات ،،
تشجعت ،، نعم 
لم استطع أن أقف هكذا من دون أن أسجل عبارة شكر واحدة على الأقل ،،،
الفاضلة أم هاني ،، بحق أتابع ما تكتبين وما تسطرين هي الدرر ولا أقل ولا يمكن أن تكون أقل من ذلك ،،
نعم أعلم أن ما أقوله لا يستحب ، ولا تطلبه أم هناني من أحد ،، 
ولكن حين يعلم أنه الحق ،، فربما تعذرني أم هاني ،،فقليل من الثناء ربما لا يكفي ،، 
ولنا لأم هاني منه الكثير ،، ولكننا نعلم أن مثل هؤلاء قوم لا يحبون المدح ولا الثناء ،،
تبارك الرحمن ،، موفقة للخير وكتب الله لكِ الأجر
جزاكِ الله خيرا
تابعي أخيتي ...

أم بدر

----------


## إشراقة فجر

أم هانئ
افضت علينا من ينابيع قلمك الدرر والفوائد
وأمتعتنا بحديثك الرائع والرائق 
فبارك الله يمينك 
ووفقك الله لكل خير ونافع

----------


## فدوه

بارك الله في طرحك 
ومدك من العلم مدّا
وجعله الرحمن خالصاً لوجهه 
مُثقلاً لميزانك , يوم لاينفع مالُ ولابنون

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> حياك الباري اختي الفاضلة أم هانىء 
> 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على ماقدمت من كلام كله درر وإننا لفي أشد الحاجة إليه .
> 
> بابي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله 
> 
> أكملي أخية حفظك الله


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حي هلا بإطلالتك أختنا الكريمة

جزاك الله خيرا على عطر مرورك ورائق تعليقك وطيب دعائك

نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول وأن ينفع به آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله في طرحك 
> ومدك من العلم مدّا
> وجعله الرحمن خالصاً لوجهه 
> مُثقلاً لميزانك , يوم لاينفع مالُ ولابنون


 
 آمين آمين آمين وأياك أحسن الله إليكم .

حي هلا بك أخيتي الكريمــة 

وفيك بارك الله و جزاك خـيرا على عطر مرورك

وطيب دعائك .

----------


## أم هانئ

> في مثل هكذا مواضيع (.... يتبع)
> أتوقف عن الرد حتى ينهي (يتبع).
> وإن دل ذلك على شيء فهو يدل على شدة الانصات والتتبع ،،
> ولكن هنا بالذات وبعد أن رأيت ردك الطيب على الأخوات الفاضلات ،،
> تشجعت ،، نعم 
> لم استطع أن أقف هكذا من دون أن أسجل عبارة شكر واحدة على الأقل ،،،
> الفاضلة أم هاني ،، بحق أتابع ما تكتبين وما تسطرين هي الدرر ولا أقل ولا يمكن أن تكون أقل من ذلك ،،
> نعم أعلم أن ما أقوله لا يستحب ، ولا تطلبه أم هناني من أحد ،، 
> ولكن حين يعلم أنه الحق ،، فربما تعذرني أم هاني ،،فقليل من الثناء ربما لا يكفي ،، 
> ...


حي هلا بك أختنا الكريمة أم بدر

سامحك الله وغفر لك لست هناكم أخيتي 

فأنا محض ناقلة يعلم الله ولا حول ولا قوة لنا إلا بالله

نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول ... أحسن الله إليك

على عطر مرورك وكريم دعائك وغفر الله لك ولنا آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

> أم هانئ
> افضت علينا من ينابيع قلمك الدرر والفوائد
> وأمتعتنا بحديثك الرائع والرائق 
> فبارك الله يمينك 
> ووفقك الله لكل خير ونافع


حي هلا بك أختنا الكريمة 

 أحسن الله ‘ليك و جزاك عني خيرا سعدت بعطر مرورك

ورائق تعليقك وطيب دعائك .

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعــد :

سبق منا الإشارة إلى كيفية تعبيره عليه السلام ، بجميل أفعال كرام ، و بصريح من أطايب الكلام ، لما يُكِّن من رائق مشاعره لأمه وزوجه وذريته عليهم جميعا من الله السلام ، قد سنّ بذلك لأتباعه إلى يوم القيامة سنة ، فليقتدِ بسيرته - لزاما- كل من أراد الجنة ، فلله كل الحمد على رحمته بخلق والمنة . 

** قلنــــــــــا :


ليست المحبة محض تعبير بألفاظ وكلمات ، ولكنها مواقف تُعاش تُعاين فيها مشاعر حسان رائقات ، يتبادل فيها الخلق فيما بينهم فيض من الرحمات .
* أمـــــــــا الـــــــــآن :

(4) -   كيف جعل بحسن خلقه قلوب أصحابه تهوي إليه ، تطوف نفوسهم وقلوبهم برائق وداد و فائض حب تغدقه عليه ،فملك بجميل رحمته عليهم من النفوس جماعها ، و تعمق بكريم عشرته لهم حتي مسّ من القلوب شغافها .

** وهاكم باقة ضيّاعة من أطايب صحيح الأحاديث ، تفيض بأعطر ذكرى لخلق عالٍ رائق نفيس .


&& أولا : بأبي أنت وأمي يامثل النقاء ، أسما خلق الله سريرة وصفاء :


=*عن عبدالله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : (( لا يبلغني أحد عن أحد من أصحابي شيئا فإني أحب أن أخرج إليكم وأنا سليم الصدر قال : وأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مال فقسمه قال : فمررت برجلين وأحدهما يقول لصاحبه : والله ما أراد محمد بقسمته وجه الله ولا الدار الآخرة فتثبت حتى سمعت ما قالا ثم أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : يا رسول الله إنك قلت لنا لا يبلغني أحد عن أحد من أصحابي شيئا وإني مررت بفلان وفلان وهما يقولان كذا وكذا قال : فاحمر وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشق عليه ثم قال : دعنا منك فقد أوذي موسى بأكثر من ذلك ثم صبر. )) حسّنه الشيخ : أحمد شاكر في تحقيقه لمسند أحمد / رقم : 5/286

&& ثانيا : مؤدب بلا تحريج :


=* عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : (( كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – إذا بلغه عن الرجل الشيء لم يقل : ما بال فلان يقول, ولكن يقول : ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا . ))
صححه الوادعي في : الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين / رقم: 1612

&& ثالثا : معلم يتلطف في تعليمه :


*= عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال :قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم -:((إنما أنا لكم بمنزلة الوالد, أعلمكم, فإذا أتى أحدكم الغائط فلا يستقبل القبلة ولا يستدبرها, ولا يستطب بيمينه, وكان يأمر بثلاثة أحجار, وينهى عن الروث والرمة . )) حسنه الوادعي في : الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين / رقم: 1341

=* عن معاذ بن جبل - رضي الله عنه - قال :قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : (( يا معاذ قلت : لبيك ، قال : إني أحبك قلت : و أنا و الله ، قال : ألا أعلمك كلمات تقولها فى دبر كل صلاتك قلت : نعم ، قال : قل : اللهم أعني على ذكرك و شكرك ، و حسن عبادتك .)) صحيح الأدب المفرد / رقم: 533


&& رابعا : مداعب متقرِّب لطيف :- 


*= عن سلمة بن الأكوع - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على نفر من أسلم ينتضلون ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ارموا بني إسماعيل ، فإن أباكم كان راميا ، وأنا مع بني فلان ) . قال : فأمسك أحد الفريقين بأيديهم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما لكم لا ترمون ) . فقالوا : يا رسول الله نرمي وأنت معهم ، قال : ( ارموا وأنا معكم كلكم ) . )) صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 3373


&& خامسا : معبر عن حبّه برائق قاله وجميل فعاله :


=* عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( جاءت امرأة من الأنصار إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعها صبي لها ، فكلمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( والذي نفسي بيده ، إنكم أحب الناس إلي ) . مرتين . )) صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 3786

= * عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( مر أبو بكر والعباس - رضي الله عنهما- بمجلس من مجالس الأنصار وهم يبكون ، فقال : ما يبكيكم ؟ قالوا : ذكرنا مجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منا ، فدخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بذلك ، قال : فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد عصب على رأسه حاشية برد ، قال : فصعد المنبر ، ولم يصعده بعد ذلك اليوم ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال : ( أوصيكم بالأنصار ، فإنهم كرشي وعيبتي ، وقد قضوا الذي عليهم وبقي الذي لهم ، فاقبلوا من محسنهم وتجاوزوا عن مسيئهم )) . صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 3799


&& سادسا : و على أولاد أصحابه الكرام يعطف ، يداعبهم يتودد إليهم برقة متلطف :

=* عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : (( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يؤتى بالصبيان فيبرك عليهم ويحنكهم . فأتي بصبي فبال عليه . فدعا بماء . فأتبعه بوله ولم يغسله . )) صحيح مسلم / رقم : 286


= * عن أم خالد أمة بنت خالد بن سعيد بن العاص - رضي الله عنها - قالت : (( أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أبي وعلي قميص أصفر ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( سنه سنه ) . قال عبد الله : وهي بالحبشية : حسنة ، قالت : فذهبت ألعب بخاتم النبوة فزبرني أبي ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( دعها ) . ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أبلي وأخلقي ، ثم أبلي وأخلقي ، ثم أبلي وأخلقي )) . قال عبد الله : فبقيت حتى ذكر ، يعني من بقائها .---- صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 5993


=* عن محمود بن الربيع الأنصاري - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( عقلت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجة مجها في وجهي ، وأنا ابن خمس سنين ، من دلو . ))صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 77



=* عن جابر بن سمرة - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الأولى . ثم خرج إلى أهله وخرجت معه . فاستقبله ولدان . فجعل يمسح خدي أحدهم واحدا واحدا . قال : وأما أنا فمسح خدي . قال فوجدت ليده بردا أو ريحا كأنما أخرجها من جؤنة عطار .)) صحيح مسلم / رقم : 2329


&& سابعا : يشارك بفيض حنانه أيتامهم فيبكي لبكائهم يشاطرهم أحزانهم يواسيهم في مصابهم :

=*عن عبدالله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( لما قتل زيد بن حارثة, أبطأ أسامة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فلم يأته . ثم جاءه بعد ذلك, فقام بين يدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فدمعت عيناه . فبكى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فلما نزفت عبرته قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - لم أبطأت عنا ثم جئت تحزننا ؟ قال : فلما كان الغد جاءه . فلما رآه النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - مقبلا قال : إني للاق منك اليوم, ما لقيت منك أمس فلما دنا دمعت عينه, فبكى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - . )) صححه الوادعي في : الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين / رقم: 842


 && فمن ألين من الحبيب فؤادا ، وأملك لشغاف القلوب ودادا ؟ 

= * عن سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( استأذن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعنده نسوة من قريش يسألنه ويستكثرنه ، عالية أصواتهن على صوته ، فلما استأذن عمر تبادرن الحجاب ، فأذن له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك ، فقال : أضحك الله سنك يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي ؟ فقال : ( عجبت من هؤلاء اللاتي كن عندي ، لما سمعن صوتك تبادرن الحجاب ) . فقال : أنت أحق أن يهبن يا رسول الله ، ثم أقبل عليهن فقال : يا عدوات أنفسهن ، أتهبنني ولم تهبن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقلن : إنك أفظ وأغلظ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إيه يا ابن الخطاب ، والذي نفسي بيده ، ما لقيك الشيطان سالكا فجا إلا سلك فجا غير فجك )) . صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 6085



يا من له الأخلاق ما تهوى العلا = منها وما يتعشق الكبراء

زانتك في الخلق العظيم شمائل = يُغرى بهن ويولع الكرماء

فإذا سخوت بلغت بالجود المدى = وفعلت ما لا تفعل الأنواء

وإذاعفوت فقادرا ومقدرا = لا يستهين بعفوك الجهلاء

وإذا رحمت فأنت أم أو أب = هذان في الدنيا هما الرحماء

وإذا خطبت فللمنابر هزة = تعرو الندى وللقلوب بكاء

وإذا أخذت العهد أو أعطيته = فجميع عهدك ذمة ووفاء




ولمـــــا ينتهي سِمط الكلام ، عن نبينا وصحبه الغرّ الكرام .
يُتبــــــــع

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعــد :

* نتابع ما انقطع من سمط ثمين الكلام ، بذكر طرفٍ من خلقه عليه السلام .. 
نحيي برائق ذكراه موات قلوبنا ، نداوي بفائض حنانه أسقام أرواحنا..


(4) - كيف جعل بحسن خلقه قلوب أصحابه تهوي إليه ، تطوف نفوسهم وقلوبهم برائق وداد و فائض حب تغدقه عليه ،فملك بجميل رحمته عليهم من النفوس جماعها ، و تعمق بكريم عشرته لهم حتي مسّ من القلوب شغافها .

قلنـــــــــــا :-

** وهاكم باقة ضيّاعة من أطايب صحيح الأحاديث ، تفيض بأعطر ذكرى لخلق عالٍ رائق نفيس .

&& ثامنا : فمن ألين من الحبيب فؤادا ، وأملك لشغاف القلوب ودادا ؟ 

= * عن سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( استأذن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعنده نسوة من قريش يسألنه ويستكثرنه ، عالية أصواتهن على صوته ، فلما استأذن عمر تبادرن الحجاب ، فأذن له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك ، فقال : أضحك الله سنك يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي ؟ فقال : ( عجبت من هؤلاء اللاتي كن عندي ، لما سمعن صوتك تبادرن الحجاب ) . فقال : أنت أحق أن يهبن يا رسول الله ، ثم أقبل عليهن فقال : يا عدوات أنفسهن ، أتهبنني ولم تهبن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقلن : إنك أفظ وأغلظ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إيه يا ابن الخطاب ، والذي نفسي بيده ، ما لقيك الشيطان سالكا فجا إلا سلك فجا غير فجك )) . صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 6085


والآن :
&& تاسعا : لصالح أصحابه يعرض أشرف الأنبياء نفسه لأرذل خلق الله بشفاعة ..فيردها الكافر اللئيم قائلا : أبا القاسم ما لك عندنا من طاعة !!! 

=* عن جابر بن عبدالله - رضي الله عنه - قال : ((كان بالمدينة يهودي ، وكان يسلفني في تمري إلى الجداد ، وكانت لجابر الأرض التي بطريق رومة ، فجلست ، فخلا عاما ، فجاءني اليهودي عند الجداد ولم أجد منها شيئا ، فجعلت أستنظره إلى قابل فيأبى ، فأخبر بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال لأصحابه : ( امشوا نستنظر لجابر من اليهودي ) . فجاؤوني في نخلي ، فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكلم اليهودي ، فيقول : أبا القاسم لا أنظره ، فلما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام فطاف في النخل ، ثم جاءه فكلمه فأبى ، فقمت فجئت بقليل رطب ، فوضعته بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكل ، ثم قال : ( أين عريشك يا جابر ) . فأخبرته ، فقال : ( افرش لي فيه ) . ففرشته ، فدخل فرقد ثم استيقظ ، فجئته بقبضة أخرى فأكل منها ، ثم قام فكلم اليهودي فأبى عليه ، فقام في الرطاب في النخل الثانية ، ثم قال يا جابر : ( جد واقض ) . فوقف في الجداد ، فجددت منها ما قضيته ، وفضل مثله ، فخرجت حتى جئت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبشرته ، فقال : ( أشهد أني رسول الله ) ). { عرش } / النمل : 23 / : وعريش بناء ، وقال ابن عباس : { معروشات } / الأنعام : 141 / : ما يعرش من الكروم وغير ذلك . يقال : { عروشها } / البقرة : 259 / : أبنيتها . ------ صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 5443


&& عاشرا : وعبّر الحبيب بجميل قاله عن شديد حبه وعظيم وفائه للصدِّيق صاحب عمره و رفيق دربه !!

=* عن أبي الدرداء - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( كانت بين أبي بكر وعمر محاورة ، فأغضب أبو بكر عمر ، فانصرف عنه عمر مغضبا ، فاتبعه أبو بكر يسأله أن يستغفر له فلم يفعل ، حتى أغلق بابه في وجهه ، فأقبل أبو بكر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فقال أبو الدرداء : ونحن عنده ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أما صاحبكم هذا فقد غامر ) . قال : وندم عمر على ما كان منه ، فأقبل حتى سلم وجلس إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقص على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الخبر . قال أبو الدرداء : وغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وجعل أبو بكر يقول : والله يا رسول الله ، لأنا كنت أظلم .فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( هل أنتم تاركون لي صاحبي ، هل أنتم تاركون لي صاحبي ، إني قلت : يا أيها الناس ، إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا ، فقلتم : كذبت ، وقال أبو بكر : صدقت )). صحيح : البخاري / الرقم: 4640


&& حادي عشر : انظرن إلى تودده عليه السلام برقيق كلماته لصحبه الغرِّ الكرام 

=*عن سهل بن سعد الساعدي - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( ما كان لعلي اسم أحب إليه من أبي تراب ، وإن كان ليفرح به إذا دعي بها ، جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيت فاطمة عليها السلام ، فلم يجد عليا في البيت ، فقال : ( أين ابن عمك ) . فقالت : كان بيني وبينه شيء ، فغاضبني فخرج فلم يقل عندي ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لإنسان : ( انظر أين هو ) . فجاء فقال : يا رسول الله هو في المسجد راقد ، فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مضطجع . قد سقط رداؤه عن شقه فأصاب تراب ، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسحه عنه وهو يقول : ( قم أبا تراب ، قم أبا تراب )) . صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 6280 

=* عن يزيد بن شريك - رضي الله عنه - قال :
(( كنا عند حذيفة . فقال رجل : لو أدركت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاتلت معه وأبليت . فقال حذيفة : أنت كنت تفعل ذلك ؟ لقد رأيتنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الأحزاب . وأخذتنا ريح شديدة وقر . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ألا رجل يأتيني بخبر القوم ، جعله الله معي يوم القيامة ؟ ) فسكتنا . فلم يجبه منا أحد . ثم قال ( ألا برجل يأتينا بخبر القوم ، جعله الله معي يوم القيامة ؟ ) فسكتنا . فلم يجبه منا أحد . ثم قال ( ألا برجل يأتينا بخبر القوم ، جعله الله معي يوم القيامة ؟ ) فسكتنا . فلم يجبه منا أحد . فقال ( قم . يا حذيفة ! فأتنا بخبر القوم ) فلم أجد بدا ، إذ دعاني باسمي ، أن أقوم . قال ( اذهب . فأتني بخبر القوم . ولا تذعرهم علي ) فلما وليت من عنده جعلت كأنما أمشي في حمام . حتى أتيتهم . فرأيت أبا سفيان يصلى ظهره بالنار . فوضعت سهما في كبد القوس . فأردت أن أرميه . فذكرت قول رسول الله ( ولا تذعرهم علي ) ولو رميته لأصبته . فرجعت وأنا أمشي في مثل الحمام . فلما أتيته فأخبرته بخبر القوم ، وفرغت ، قررت . فألبسني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فضل عباءة كانت عليه يصلي فيها . فلم أزل نائما حتى أصبحت . فلما أصبحت قال ( قم . يا نومان ! ) ). 
صحيح مسلم / رقم: 1788 

&& ثاني عشر : يؤلف بجميل أفعاله و عالي أخلاقه القلوب ، فمن ذا الذي يقاوم قلبه غزو شخصه المحبوب ؟!

= * عن عبدالله بن أبي مليكة - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهديت له أقبية من ديباج ، مزررة بالذهب ، فقسمها في ناس من أصحابه ، وعزل منها واحدا لمخرمة بن نوفل ، فجاء ومعه ابنه المسور بن مخرمة ، فقام على الباب فقال : ادعه لي ، فسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صوته ، فأخذ قباء فتلقاه به ، واستقبله بأزراره ، فقال : يا أبا المسور خبأت هذا لك ، يا أبا المسور خبأت هذا لك . وكان في خلقه شدة . )) صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 3127



&& ثالث عشر : يبدي الحبيب اهتمام صادقا بشئون أصحابه ، يفرح ، ينصح ، يهتم .. يغمرهم برقيق لطفه و فائض وداده ..

=* عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : (( دخل عليّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم وهو مسرور ، فقال : ( يا عائشة ، ألم تري أن مجززا المدلجي دخل فرأى أسامة وزيدا ، وعليهما قطيفة ، قد غطيا رؤوسهما وبدت أقدامهما ، فقال : إن هذه الأقدام بعضها من بعض ) . صحيح : البخاري / رقم: 6771

=* عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزاة ، فأبطأ بي جملي أعيى ، فأتى علي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ( جابر ) . فقلت : نعم ، قال : ( ما شأنك ) . قلت : أبطأ علي جملي أعيى فتخلفت ، فنزل يحجنه بمحجنه ، ثم قال : ( اركب ) . فركبت ، فلقد رأيته أكفه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : ( تزوجت ) . قلت : نعم ، قال : ( بكرا أم ثيبا ) . قلت : بل ثيبا ، قال : ( أفلا جارية تلاعبها وتلاعبك ) . قلت : إن لي أخوات ، فأحببت أن أتزوج امرأة تجمعهن وتمشطهن ، وتقوم عليهن ، قال : ( أما إنك قادم ، فإذا قدمت فالكيس الكيس ) . ثم قال : ( أتبيع جملك ) . قلت : نعم ، فاشتراه مني بأوقية ، ثم قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبلي ، وقدمت بالغداة ، فجئنا إلى المسجد فوجدته على باب المسجد ، قال : ( آلآن قدمت ) . قلت : نعم ، قال : فدع جملك ، فادخل ، فصل ركعتين ) . فدخلت فصليت ، فأمر بلالا أن يزن لي أوقية ، فوزن لي بلال فأرجح في الميزان ، فانطلقت حتى وليت ، فقال : ( ادع لي جابرا ) . قلت : الآن يرد علي الجمل ، ولم يكن شيء أبغض إلي منه ، قال : ( خذ جملك ولك ثمنه )) . صحيح البخاري / رقم: 2097


&& رابع عشر : تأبى نفسه الكريمة الاستإثار دون زوجه أو أصحابه بنعمة ، صلوات ربي على خير الورى فلله الحمد على إرساله والمنة..

=* عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنه - قال : (( لما حفر الخندق رأيت بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمصا شديدا ، فانكفأت إلى امرأتي ، فقلت : هل عندك شيء ؟ فإني رأيت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمصا شديدا ، فأخرجت إلى جرابا فيه صاع من شعير ، ولنا بهيمة داجن فذبحتها ، وطحنت الشعير ، ففرغت إلى فراغي ، وقطعتها في برمتها ، ثم وليت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : لا تفضحني برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبمن معه ، فجئته فساررته ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ذبحنا بهيمة لنا وطحنا صاعا من شعير كان عندنا ، فتعال أنت ونفر معك ، فصاح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( يا أهل الخندق إن جابرا قد صنع سورا ، فحي هلا بكم ) . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لاتنزلن برمتكم ، ولا تخبزن عجينتكم حتى أجيء ) . فجئت وجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقدم الناس حتى جئت امرأتي ، فقالت : بك وبك ، فقلت : قد فعلت الذي قلت ، فأخرجت له عجينا فبصق فيه وبارك ، ثم عمد إلى برمتنا فبصق وبارك ، ثم قال : ( ادع خابزة فلتخبز معي ، واقدحي من برمتكم ولا تنزلوها ) . وهم ألف ، فأقسم بالله لقد أكلوا حتى تركوه وانحرفوا ، إن برمتنا لتغط كما هي ، وإن عجيننا ليخبز كما هو . ))صحيح البخاري / رقم: 4102 


=* عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قال :- (( إن جارا ، لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فارسيا . كان طيب المرق . فصنع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ثم جاء يدعوه . فقال ( وهذه ؟ ) لعائشة . فقال : لا . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا ) . فعاد يدعوه . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وهذه ؟ ) قال : لا . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا ) . ثم عاد يدعوه . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وهذه ؟ ) قال : نعم . في الثالثة . فقاما يتدافعان حتى أتيا منزله )) . صحيح مسلم / رقم: 2037


&& خامس عشر : انظرن : كيف ترفق بمن جهل عليه من أصحابه ، تعذّر له عند منكري فعله بضعف افترضه بفهمه ، على أطيب وجه أمام القوم حمل شنيع كلامه ، استدان ليُذْهِب عن عقل الرجل إشكاله ، فكان اللطف والحلم والأناة سمتا دائما لدفعه ، فأي قلب لا يذوب لهِفا في خضم حنانه ؟! 

=* عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : (( ابتاع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - من رجل من الأعراب ، جزورا أو جزائر بوسق من تمر الذخرة ، وتمر الذخرة العجوة ، فرجع به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - إلى بيته ، والتمس له التمر فلم يجده . فخرج إليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فقال له : يا عبد الله إنا قد ابتعنا منك جزورا أو جزائر بوسق من تمر الذخرة ، فالتمسناه ، فلم نجده قال : فقال الأعرابي : واغدراه قالت : فنهمه الناس وقالوا : قاتلك الله . أيغدر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فقالت : فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : دعوه ، فإن لصاحب الحق مقالا ثم عاد له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فقال : يا عبد الله إنا ابتعنا منك جزائرك ، ونحن نظن أن عندنا ما سمينا لك ، فالتمسناه فلم نجده فقال الأعرابي : واغدراه . فنهمه الناس وقالوا : قاتلك الله ، أيغدر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : دعوه فإن لصاحب الحق مقالا فردد ذلك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - مرتين أو ثلاثا . فلما رآه لا يفقه عنه قال لرجل من أصحابه : اذهب إلى خويلة بنت حكيم بن أمية فقل لها : رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - يقول لك : إن كان عندك وسق من تمر الذخرة فأسلفيناه حتى نؤديه إليك ، إن شاء الله فذهب إليها الرجل ثم رجع فقال : قالت : نعم ، هو عندي يا رسول الله فابعث من يقبضه . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - للرجل : اذهب به فأوفه الذي له قال : فذهب به فأوفاه الذي له . قالت : فمر الأعرابي برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - في أصحابه وهو جالس فقال : جزاك الله خيرا ، فقد أوفيت وأطيبت قالت : فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : أولئك خيار عباد الله عند الله يوم القيامة ، الموفون المطيبون . قال عنه الوادعي : حسن يرتقي إلى الصحيح لغيره / في كتابه : الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين / رقم: 1652


&& سادس عشر : ما أحلم الحبيب مع عصاة الأصحاب ، أناة وصبر و تفهم و جميل إرشاد بغير عتاب!!

=* وعن أبي أمامة الباهلي - رضي الله عنه - قال : ((لا إن فتى شابا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ائذن لي بالزنا فأقبل القوم عليه فزجروه وقالوا : مه مه فقال : ادنه فدنا منه قريبا قال : فجلس قال : أتحبه لأمك ؟ قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لأمهاتهم قال : أفتحبه لابنتك قال : لا والله يا رسول الله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لبناتهم قال : أفتحبه لأختك قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لأخواتهم قال : أفتحبه لعمتك قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لعماتهم قال : أفتحبه لخالتك قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لخالاتهم قال : فوضع يده عليه وقال : اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه فلم يكن بعد ذلك الفتى يلتفت إلى شيء 
صححه الشيخ الألباني في : السلسلة الصحيحة / رقم: ج1/712

&& بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله 

ربّـــاك ربك جـــل من ربـــاك ******* ورعاك في كنف الهدى وحماك 

سبحــــانه أعطاك فيض فضائل ******* لم يعطها في العالمين سواك 

ســوّاك في خلق عظيم وارتقى ******* فيك الجمال فجلّ من ســـواك 

الله أرسلكم إلينــــا رحمـــةً ******* ما ضلّ من تبعت خطاهُ خطــاك 

أنت الذي حنّ الجمـــادُ لعطفه ******* وشكا لك الحيـــوان يوم ر آك 

والجذع يسمعُ بالحنــــين أنينه ******* وبكاؤه شوقــــــاً إلى لقيـــاك 

ماذا يزيـــــدك مدحنا وثناؤنا ******* والله بالقرآن قد زكّـــــاك 

إني لأرخص دون عرضك مهجتي ******* روحٌ تروح ولا يمس حمــــاك 

لك يا رسول الله نبض قصائدي ******* لو كــــان قلب للقصيد فداك 

روحي وابنائي وأهلي كلهم ******* وجميع ما حوت الحياة فــــــداك


يتبــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

وختامًا أخواتي الكريمات : 

سألتني إحدى الأخوات الفضليات :
ما هي العلاقة بين مقدمة الموضوع والتشكي من القسوة على أنفسنا وبين ما سردناه من هدي نبينا الكريم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه في تلك الصفحات فكان جوابي :-

يرحمك الله أخية : الموضوع كله هو الجواب...
الواقع أن كثيرا من الناس ليس عندهم ذكريات جميلة لأن بيننا وبين
طيب الخلق ورائق المشاعر ورقيق الكلام بون شاسع
فنزر - عند الأغلب - وجود مثل تلك المواقف التي تستحق أن تحيا في الذاكرة 
مما جعل حياتنا ذاتها قاسية قاحلة ؛ فجاعت بل خوت الذاكرة من ذكرى طيبة نجترها 
لنلطِّف بها قسوة الواقع المادي المعاش ؛ مما أورث قروحا في القلوب وحزنا في النفوس
وضيقا في الصدور ودمعا في العيون ...
وكل ذلك سببه بعدنا عن السنة النبوية المشرفة التي تفيض برائق المشاعر وسامي الأخلاق
وألطف طرق التعبير والتواصل مع المحيطين وقد تقدم ذكر أمثلة من ذلك على التفصيل
ولكن تأملي معي منها ما قاله - صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه - :

1- لعلي -رضى الله عنه - ( فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسحه عنه وهو يقول : ( قم أبا تراب ، قم أبا تراب ) انظري كيف كان على رضي الله عنه يحب ذلك الاسم بالذات ويفضله و شد ما كان يفرح به إلى أن مات ، وانظري كيف كان يجتر تلك الذكرى العاطرة 
فيداخله السرور وينشرح بها صدره بالحبور.
2-و لمعاذ : ( يا معاذ إني أحبك ) أليست أسما وأعطر ذكرى يمكن أن يحملها قلب مدى الحياة ، بل ويحشره مع الحبيب عند مولاه .
3- و لأبي بكر -رضى الله عنه - ( هل أنتم تاركون لي صاحبي ) والله إن وقعها على القلب له صداه يمس شغافه ويستدر دموع العين بفائض رقتة وحنانه
.. هذا حالنا ولسنا أبا بكر فما بالكِ بوقعها عليه وتذكّره إياها !!!
3- ولأم خالد - رضى الله عنها - : لما ألبسها ثوبا بيديه الشريفة قائلا : ( سنة سنة أبلي وأخلقي ثم أبلي وأخلقي ثم أبلي وأخلقي ) هل هذه ذكري يمكن أن تغيب عن البال والله إن ذلك من المحال .. انظري أخية : كيف كانت تروي ذكراها تجتر تلطفه في طي فحواها ، و تستدلت بدعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام لها على ما رزقها الله من البركة في عمرها .
4- لجابر بن عبد الله -رضى الله عنهما - ( يتشفع لأجله عند اليهودي كي ينظره ويأجل قبض الدين منه وفي رواية يقول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام : { أنظره لأجلي } وكان جواب الكافر عليه من الله ما بستحق : { أبا القاسم لا أنظره }أهذه ذكرى تنسى ؟!! لا والله بل لها في القلوب - ليس لصاحبها فقط - المكان الأسما .
5- وقوله لمرأة من الأنصار--رضى الله عنها - : ( والذي نفسي بيده ، إنكم أحب الناس إلي ) . مرتين 
والله إنا لنغبطهم ونغبطهم ... ونسأل الله أن يحشرنا في زمرتهم .
6- وقوله لمخرمة أبي المسور -رضى الله عنهما - وهو من المؤلفة قلوبهم : (انظر خبأت لك هذه .انظر خبأت لك هذه .) وقد خرج إليه على عجل بإزاره يبادره بما جاء به وعنه سأل .. كأنه بذا يخصه بعطية يتودد إليه ..وليس ضُر نبينا بيديه ! أليست ذكرى تنقش في القلب !
7- أما عن عائشة فنالت - رضي الله عنها - الحظ الأوفى فذكراه عليه السلام معها تكاد لا تحصى ويكفينا أن نذكر : كيف استوقف جيشا بأسره - وليسوا على ماء وليس معهم ماء - يبحث لها عن عقدها الرخيص بخلق عال رائق نفيس . 
8- ومحمود بن الربيع -رضى الله عنه - صاحب المجة فكيف له ألا يحبه ؟ وقد ثبتت له بها صحبة .. 
( شرب النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ومج الماء في وجه الصغير )
يلاطفه بقلب واسع رحب رحيم ... تُرى كيف كان يجتر تلك الذكرى العطرة النفيسة ؟ !!
9- وأسامة بن زيد -رضى الله عنه - الحِبّ ابن الحِبِّ كيف له أن ينسى كيف شاركه رسولنا البكاء على موت أبيه يحنو عليه بأصدق ودّ في مصابه يسليه : (( لما قتل زيد بن حارثة, أبطأ أسامة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فلم يأته . ثم جاءه بعد ذلك, فقام بين يدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فدمعت عيناه . فبكى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - فلما نزفت عبرته قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - لم أبطأت عنا ثم جئت تحزننا ؟ قال : فلما كان الغد جاءه . فلما رآه النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - مقبلا قال : إني للاق منك اليوم, ما لقيت منك أمس فلما دنا دمعت عينه, فبكى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - . ))
هل مثل ذلك إلى نسيان ؟ !! أم أنه محفور في عميق عميق القلب والوجدان ...!!!
10- وأهل الخندق - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين - لم يستأثر بدعوة دونهم وهم والله و إن فعل لكان أحب إليهم من إطعام أبنائهم .. ولكن نبينا الهادي الشريف يأبى إلا مشاركتهم داعيهم ومرحب بهم : (( يا أهل الخندق إن جابرا قد صنع سورا ، فحي هلا بكم ) )ذكرى عطرة لجابر وأهله وكل أهل الخندق من أفاضل أصحابه .

** عذرا فما إن آتي على ذكرى الحبيب إلا ويلذ الإطناب للنفس ويطيب ... 
هل أجبتكِ ؟

تمّ بفضل الله.. نسأله سبحانه القبول .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أختي الحبيبة 
السلام مطمئنا على حجرها ...
يعلم القوم الصبر و الحلم والأناة ، وحسن عشرة ورائق خلق يحبه سيده و مولاه !!!
هل قرأتن هذا الحديث متأملات ، ولدقيق معانيه عاقلات شاعرات ؟
 قد قرأناه نحن فهل قرأه الرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال أخيتي بارك الله فيك وبطرحك
بالنسبة لحديث الفارسي والمرق الطيب 
لماذا لم يرد الفارسي لعائشة رضي الله عنها أن تصيب من المرق هل عندك فكرة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختنا أم هانئ.
والله إنها لكلمات رائعة وتحمل بين حروفها الكثير.

لي عودة بإذن الله لإستكمال الفوائد.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أحسن الله إليكِ أختي الغالية على قلبي 
والله كلماتك لامست شغاف قلبي وأسلم لها لب عقلي وفكري وبتُ أبحر بكل كلمة خطتها أناملكِ المباركة 
فخير ما كتبتِ وخطته أناملكِ هو عن خير البشر صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه 
أسأل الله أن يكتب أجركِ وأن يجعل كل حرفٍ في ميزان حسناتك 
وأشهد الله على حبكِ فيه وكم استفدت من جميل كلامكِ وصدق عباراتك يا غالية في كل مواضيعكِ يا غالية 
أسأل الله ان لا يحرمنا صحبتكِ في الدنيا والآخرة فهذا أملي في هذه الدنيا أن ألتقي مع من أحببتُ فيه في جنات النعيم 
أكرمكِ المولى يا حبيبتي أم هانئ

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيك يا أم هانيء حفظت الصفحة لأقرأها متى أتفرغ لأني مشتاقة لكلماتك ومواضيعك..جـــــ  زاك الله خيرا..

----------


## أم هانئ

> أختي الحبيبة 
> السلام مطمئنا على حجرها ...
> يعلم القوم الصبر و الحلم والأناة ، وحسن عشرة ورائق خلق يحبه سيده و مولاه !!!
> هل قرأتن هذا الحديث متأملات ، ولدقيق معانيه عاقلات شاعرات ؟
>  قد قرأناه نحن فهل قرأه الرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سؤال أخيتي بارك الله فيك وبطرحك
> بالنسبة لحديث الفارسي والمرق الطيب 
> لماذا لم يرد الفارسي لعائشة رضي الله عنها أن تصيب من المرق هل عندك فكرة؟؟؟؟؟


وفيك بارك الله حي هلا أم البراء 

الحق لا أعلم لم لم يوافق الفارسي أن تصيب أم المؤمنين من مرقه ابتداء ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أختنا أم هانئ.
> والله إنها لكلمات رائعة وتحمل بين حروفها الكثير.
> 
> لي عودة بإذن الله لإستكمال الفوائد.



وفيك بارك الله أم عبد الرحمن يسعدنا كريم متبعتك أخيتي .

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسن الله إليكِ أختي الغالية على قلبي 
> والله كلماتك لامست شغاف قلبي وأسلم لها لب عقلي وفكري وبتُ أبحر بكل كلمة خطتها أناملكِ المباركة 
> فخير ما كتبتِ وخطته أناملكِ هو عن خير البشر صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه 
> أسأل الله أن يكتب أجركِ وأن يجعل كل حرفٍ في ميزان حسناتك 
> وأشهد الله على حبكِ فيه وكم استفدت من جميل كلامكِ وصدق عباراتك يا غالية في كل مواضيعكِ يا غالية 
> أسأل الله ان لا يحرمنا صحبتكِ في الدنيا والآخرة فهذا أملي في هذه الدنيا أن ألتقي مع من أحببتُ فيه في جنات النعيم 
> أكرمكِ المولى يا حبيبتي أم هانئ


غاليتي أم حمزة أحبك الله وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك في الدارين

تعلمين ما السر وراء ما تشعرين به ؟

قالوا : ما خرج من القلب لابد وأن يصل إلى القلب 
وأنا والله ما كتبت ولا أكتب إلا ما في قلبي 

و أما عن ذكر الحبيب - عليه الصلاة والسلام - فحقا الاستطراد إليّ يطيب ويطيب  ويطيب جزيت الخير كله .

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك يا أم هانيء حفظت الصفحة لأقرأها متى أتفرغ لأني مشتاقة لكلماتك ومواضيعك..جـــــ  زاك الله خيرا..



وفيك بارك الله أم أويس يسعدنا كريم متابعتك أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> غاليتي أم حمزة أحبك الله وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك في الدارين
> 
> تعلمين ما السر وراء ما تشعرين به ؟
> 
> قالوا : ما خرج من القلب لابد وأن يصل إلى القلب 
> وأنا والله ما كتبت ولا أكتب إلا ما في قلبي 
> 
> و أما عن ذكر الحبيب - عليه الصلاة والسلام - فحقا الاستطراد إليّ يطيب ويطيب ويطيب جزيت الخير كله .


لذلك أختي الغالية كل موضوع كتبتيه هو خارج من صميم قلبك لأنه دخل قلوبنا وشعرنا بحلاوته 
لاحرمكِ الله الأجر

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## العروبة

تبارك الله أختى أم هانىء  ..  تستحقين الشكر والتقدير 

صحيح أنك ناقله " لسنة حبيبنا المصطفى عليه السلام 

الا ان تذكيرك  وحسن استخلاصك  وتنسيقك  .. جعلنى اقراء  كل فقراتك واشكرك عليها من الاعماق ... 

اسئل الله لك الآجر والقبول  .. ويشرفنى متابعة  مواضيعك ...

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك وبارك فيك

----------


## أم هانئ

> تبارك الله أختى أم هانىء  ..  تستحقين الشكر والتقدير 
> 
> صحيح أنك ناقله " لسنة حبيبنا المصطفى عليه السلام 
> 
> الا ان تذكيرك  وحسن استخلاصك  وتنسيقك  .. جعلنى اقراء  كل فقراتك واشكرك عليها من الاعماق ... 
> 
> اسئل الله لك الآجر والقبول  .. ويشرفنى متابعة  مواضيعك ...


أسأل الله العظيم أن يتقبل طيب دعائك ويجزيك عنا الخير كله بورك فيك أخيتي .

----------


## أم هانئ

يرفع ...

----------


## أم أروى المكية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخيتي الغالية أم هانئ .
لله درك فأناملك دائما تحوك لنا ستائر خيوطها من عسجد إن اتخذناها سترا .
كانت لنا وشاحا وزينة تزين هاماتنا بأكاليل الأخلاق التي تجعلنا .
أقرب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منازل يوم القيامة :
" أقربكم مني منازلا يوم القيامة أحاسنكم أخلاقا "
وقد نثرتِ لنا قصصاً تضم زخما من العبر والمواعظ التي إن سرنا عليها 
فزنا في الدارين .
جميعها رائعة لأن كل واحد منها تدعونا إلى التبصر والتدبر ثم الحكم 
على الأشخاص وعلى الأشياء في آن واحد ، وتدعونا إلى إعمال القلب والعقل معاً . 
بارك الله لكِ ولا حرمنا من عبق مواضيعك غاليتي .
وجعل كل حرف تكتبيه في ميزان حسناتكِ .

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخيتي الغالية أم هانئ .
> لله درك فأناملك دائما تحوك لنا ستائر خيوطها من عسجد إن اتخذناها سترا .
> كانت لنا وشاحا وزينة تزين هاماتنا بأكاليل الأخلاق التي تجعلنا .
> أقرب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منازل يوم القيامة :
> " أقربكم مني منازلا يوم القيامة أحاسنكم أخلاقا "
> وقد نثرتِ لنا قصصاً تضم زخما من العبر والمواعظ التي إن سرنا عليها 
> فزنا في الدارين .
> جميعها رائعة لأن كل واحد منها تدعونا إلى التبصر والتدبر ثم الحكم 
> على الأشخاص وعلى الأشياء في آن واحد ، وتدعونا إلى إعمال القلب والعقل معاً . 
> ...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخيتي ...
 أحسن الله إليك و جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك ...
تقبل اللهم طيب دعائك ولك بمثله وزيادة ..

----------

